# Empty cartridges & lead poisoning the earth?



## kasad (Mar 12, 2013)

When shooting bullets I notice that there are blankets on the floor of grassy areas to make it far easier to capture the bullet/shell cases. But this does not account for the bullet itself, typically lead, and as most areas of shooting are on grass (personal shooting range or compound) or woodland I was wondering what affect this would have on the soil?

With the cases, presuming that I do not wish to reuse them, can I not just use a magnet to hoover them all up?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The earth, as we currently know it, is already a vast wasteland. There's no hope of saving it, and it's only a matter of a few hundred years, until we as humans, destroy it completely. 

A few thousand tons of lead here and there, isn't going to hasten the process noticeably.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

kasad said:


> When shooting bullets I notice that there are blankets on the floor of grassy areas to make it far easier to capture the bullet/shell cases. But this does not account for the bullet itself, typically lead, and as most areas of shooting are on grass (personal shooting range or compound) or woodland I was wondering what affect this would have on the soil?
> 
> With the cases, presuming that I do not wish to reuse them, can I not just use a magnet to hoover them all up?


Well, if your shooting steel cased ammo you can pick them up with a magnet, but brass is non-magnetic.

Secondly, does not Lead come out of the ground? It is an element right? Just saying.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Were the hell did we get the lead from to begin with!!!!!!


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

I typed that in all caps because it was meant to be yealling but the forum corrected it.


----------



## kasad (Mar 12, 2013)

I am indifferent to the environmental concerns of the issue of lead being used, however am concerned what it might do to my land?


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

kasad said:


> I am indifferent to the environmental concerns of the issue of lead being used, however am concerned what it might do to my land?


If that's a concern for you, I'd suggest you construct a berm out of soil that will catch the lead you shoot. Then some day when you so desire you can dig out that lead filled berm and sift out the lead from the soil. I'm pretty sure if you gather up enough spent lead bullets you'd be able to sell or give the lead to someone who casts their own bullets. Long term envoironmental impact from your shooting......near zero.

As for me, I'm just gonna shoot and not concern myself with that particular issue.


----------



## kasad (Mar 12, 2013)

I've seen peoples ranches which have sand and tires as a backdrop and was wondering why the did that. Lead not being magnetic would need to be collected manually as you describe, it's got pretty long term value as well, church roofs stripped of it all the time.


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

You should read this.

Effects of lead on the environment


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

kasad said:


> I've seen peoples ranches which have sand and tires as a backdrop and was wondering why the did that.


that's called a backstop and they are constructed to stop a fired round from traveling any further and causing any damage or injury.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Lead bullets are at the bottom of my WORRY LIST OF CONCERNS


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

pic said:


> Lead bullets are at the bottom of my WORRY LIST OF CONCERNS


+1

life is too short for that sort of silliness.


----------



## kasad (Mar 12, 2013)

Interesting, thanks.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

> Wrist/arm damage over time?
> I live in the UK and while we can own gun(s), it's not the done thing. Depending on ones exposure for the need to own a firearm it pretty much dictates whether one ever will, unlike in the republic of America where it's more part of the culture. However as the political spectrum shifts to a more libertarian stance the laws will no doubt be relaxed and so I began researching online about the universe of guns in general.
> 
> I have my favorites but regarding pistols it dawned on me that I could suffer long term cumulative damage in the wrists and arm (upper body in general) as hearing loss can be brought on without protection. I found the following article useful where it touches on preventative measures e.g. spreading out the calibers used and days of hooting i.e. not every day as well as protection in the form of gel padded gloves and was hoping others might have something to contribute.
> ...


 Where are you shooting and seeing blankets of brass. I thought there might be a possibility of you owning a hand gun one day in the UK


----------



## kasad (Mar 12, 2013)

Despite the Fabian society pulling a right number on us just recently with the draconian press laws being introduced to restrict freedom of speech (blame the EU for that one as they know we're coming out soon and controlling the press will be all important then), we are all turning right wing in our own way and that means loser laws on gun control in the mid to near future.

There will come a time when our rights are restored, being Protestant or not


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

berettatoter said:


> . . . Secondly, does not Lead come out of the ground? It is an element right? Just saying.


Disclaimer: I'm a retired engineer, and I am NOT stampeded by your average run of the mill ignorant "environmentalist" idiot.

Yes, lead is an element. In the "Periodic Table of Elements" reside more than a few that are not good for humans or other livng things when ingested.

Lead is one of them. Note: "ingested". Hence, the banning of lead shot for bird hunting. Because stupid ducks and geese will actually EAT pellets.
And the CA/AZ condors are at the top of the food chain (well, almost the top) and can get lead through bunny and jack carcasses left by "human killers".

That said, the amount of lead "burrowing" into your local gun range is not a problem. Until the range is closed by do-gooders, and land is "re-used".
Oh yeah, a real problem is the lead used in "old paint" in "old houses". Rug-rats like to chew on "stuff". And lead can REALLY warp their little brains.

That said, I'll add one last item. After shooting, WASH your hands and face with soap. WASH WELL. I wouldn't want YOUR idiot brain affected. 
The question of how much lead is "vaporized" in the process of shooting is an open question. WASH OFF the shooting shit residue.

More if you want:

Lead - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_Lead, at certain contact degrees, is a poisonous substance to animals, including humans. It damages the nervous system and causes brain disorders. Excessive lead also causes blood disorders in mammals. Like the element mercury, another heavy metal, lead is a neurotoxin that accumulates both in soft tissues and the bones. Lead poisoning has been documented from ancient Rome, ancient Greece, and ancient China._


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

DanP_from_AZ said:


> Disclaimer: I'm a retired engineer, and I am NOT stampeded by your average run of the mill ignorant "environmentalist" idiot.
> 
> Yes, lead is an element. In the "Periodic Table of Elements" reside more than a few that are not good for humans or other livng things when ingested.
> 
> ...


So.....in a nutshell (no pun intended), what you are saying is, as long as I don't eat my bullets, I should be okay. :mrgreen:


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> So.....in a nutshell (no pun intended), what you are saying is, as long as I don't eat my bullets, I should be okay. :mrgreen:


Yes. :smt1099


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Well......I have been working hard giving up, or at least greatly reducing, my intake of Coke and Pepsi. 

I guess it wouldn't hurt to give up eating ammo as well.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Well......I have been working hard giving up, or at least greatly reducing, my intake of Coke and Pepsi.
> 
> I guess it wouldn't hurt to give up eating ammo as well.


that's awesome man! baby steps.

i finally gave up snorting Coke because the carbonation was really getting to my nose.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Broondog said:


> that's awesome man! baby steps.
> 
> i finally gave up snorting Coke because the carbonation was really getting to my nose.


I don't drink alcohol, smoke or do drugs.

But, I've been a soda pop fan for years. As I get older, it's getting harder to keep my weight in-check. It's been about 6 weeks now, and I'm down to a single serving (12 oz.) or less, of pop per day. There's days that I don't even drink any.


----------

